# Animal Videos



## Lobo Roo (Apr 12, 2007)

Post videos of your favourite animals or the animal your fursona is, anything you think is interesting!

I feel a lot like this panda today. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4182983843660848773


----------



## BigBuda (Apr 12, 2007)

You cant search for videos of badgers....

/cry all you get is that stupid flash video that wont die, or someone that made a parodie of it or someone that did a live action of it to the music

that and they are nocturnal... but anyway, after some digging
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r5DmFa5ZR8&mode=related&search=
This is a preaty cool video of foxes and badgers


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 12, 2007)

Ooh! I never knew badger were so cute!

Oh man, after seeing this one I don't know why badgers aren't known more for their bravery. o.o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWn88sTBjUo

and a LOUD baby panda sneeze! So cute! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk


----------



## BigBuda (Apr 12, 2007)

Badgers are freaking awsome!! I dont know why we dont get more love...

That sneeze made me laugh out loud 

but the funniest animal + human interaction videos are ones with geese...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxYBZVdHbq0

Edit: Ever seen a flamingo fight?
me neither.... till now that is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQqqfwBJ7dE&NR=1


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 12, 2007)

Geese are extremely angry animals...I used to have pet ducks, and for some reason my mom was always "Don't you want a goose?" I was like..."Are you MAD, woman?" 

My favourite dogs, the dachshund: http://youtube.com/watch?v=zhtkFQhf8F4&feature=PlayList&p=612F9B6A516D2ADD&index=1

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TLr1ZBD9fRk&feature=PlayList&p=612F9B6A516D2ADD&index=2


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 12, 2007)

Here's a hilarious vid of both Jimmy Kimmel and Adam Carolla of "The Man Show," who dressed up as hunters, strapped a stuffed deer onto the hood of a car, and then screwed with people's minds at a truck stop. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtNjDWRXaKI

Here's a vid of a buck who decides to get "revenge" on a hunter. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTveVjFprbs&mode=related&search=


----------

